# 99 Beetle 2.0L Camshaft sensor location?



## DonM77 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hello all, I coming here in need of some help. My wife's beloved beetle has been giving us minor issues over the last 6 months and the latest issue is Code P0341(Camshaft) being the likely cause and the first thing I'll check.
About one month ago I changed the ignition wires and a few months prior to that the plugs. So I'll rule this out, but not completely. If it helps, the car is putting out a different smell right now. Cel came on from a trip to the grocery store and is running rough, jerky according to the wife. She also says 40mph is the top speed in which she could reach.
I'm looking for the location of the CamShaft sensor. Or should I look elsewhere first?
Thanks


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 99 Beetle 2.0L Camshaft sensor location? (DonM77)*

If it has a dist, it's in there(hall sender). If not, it's mounted on the head and has the "flag" on the cam sprocket.


----------



## DonM77 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: 99 Beetle 2.0L Camshaft sensor location? (ps2375)*

Distributor? Are you saying it's inside the Dis? I'm unfamilar with the Hall sender. I don't believe there is a dis. thanks for the reply 


_Modified by DonM77 at 9:04 AM 2-22-2009_


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 99 Beetle 2.0L Camshaft sensor location? (DonM77)*

Yes, I am. Also this page will help with codes: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/Main_Page And if you don't already have one, a Bently manual would be a must to have to do most repairs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DonM77 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: 99 Beetle 2.0L Camshaft sensor location? (ps2375)*

Thanks for the suggestion on the manual. I don't own one and don't have access to one today. I'm in desperate need to fix this today and I don't understand the "ontop of the head ref" or the "flag" ref. Sorry.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 99 Beetle 2.0L Camshaft sensor location? (DonM77)*

Not "on top" but at the front between the cam sprocket and the head. But, does this car have a dist? If so, disregard the other.


----------



## DonM77 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: 99 Beetle 2.0L Camshaft sensor location? (ps2375)*

I don't believe it has a distributor. I looked and looked for the sensor, I'm assuming I need to take the engine cover off, correct?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 99 Beetle 2.0L Camshaft sensor location? (DonM77)*

Yes, actually the timing belt cover. You might want to check the condition of the timing belt and check the mechanical timing to see if it didn't jump a tooth. But, I have seen this sensor fail on other motors, so it could be the sensor, also.


----------



## DonM77 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: 99 Beetle 2.0L Camshaft sensor location? (ps2375)*

Oh, I'm physically looking on the outside.







Looking at the engine bay, the cover should be located on the left side, correct?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 99 Beetle 2.0L Camshaft sensor location? (DonM77)*

yes, has two clips at the top(one front, one back) to hold it closed. Just below valve cover sealing surface on front of motor you should see a connector, that would be the cam position sensor.


----------



## DonM77 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: 99 Beetle 2.0L Camshaft sensor location? (ps2375)*

Im confused, the cam sensor is located in the front or under the timing cover?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 99 Beetle 2.0L Camshaft sensor location? (DonM77)*

Under the cover under the cam sprocket, the connector is out the front. If you are looking at the motor from the timing belt end, it will be on the right at about 3 o'clock.


----------



## DonM77 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: 99 Beetle 2.0L Camshaft sensor location? (ps2375)*

Ok I understand now. I found the clips and managed to barely losen the cover. I'm not exactly sure how it pops off. There are hoses above the cover that i'm assuming need to be removed, no? It's very tight as you already know.


----------



## rovi (May 21, 2008)

*Re: 99 Beetle 2.0L Camshaft sensor location? (DonM77)*

Camshaft sensor should be here:


hope it helps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## at_the_speed_of_2.l0w (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: 99 Beetle 2.0L Camshaft sensor location? (DonM77)*

The CPS (camshaft position sensor) is _behind_ the camshaft sprocket. In order to replace the CPS you HAVE to remove the cam sprocket. Unless you are comfortable working around this kind of stuff, I would highly recommend taking the car to someone who is. The part is not too expensive (around $75) but the labor might be an hour or two.


----------



## DonM77 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: 99 Beetle 2.0L Camshaft sensor location? (at_the_speed_of_2.l0w)*

My free time ran out. Tues we dropped the car off at a local shop. What they found was, there is a crack on the exhaust manifold.







Normally I would etempt these types of repairs, but I just don't have the free time to do so. This is my wifes daily driver also, so we need it back on the road asap.
Not sure if a crack in the Exhaust Manifold would throw that paticular CEL, either way the poor running is a result of that crack I'm sure. I knew there was more to it then just the Camshaft sensor because of the smell it was putting out.
Is this a common problem on these cars? Last year we had the cat replaced under the extended warranty.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: 99 Beetle 2.0L Camshaft sensor location? (DonM77)*

Cracks in the exhaust manifold are VERY RARE.
Much more common are cracks in the flexible joint/bellows that is part of the downpipe.
The standard repair is to replace the downpipe (got $600-$800, plus labor to replace?). Other choices are: get a used downpipe from a self-service salvage yard ($25), and either install it yourself (or pay a shop about $150-$200), or buy the flange repair kit from Techtonics Tuning (about $100), remove your downpipe, and have the replacement flange welded ($50-$100), then reinstall the repaired downpipe.


----------



## digraph (Jul 23, 1999)

*Re: 99 Beetle 2.0L Camshaft sensor location? (germancarnut51)*

http://www.germanautoparts.com.../78/4
$400 for the downpipe + cat.
I'm with you to find a used downpipe tho - ebay is pretty good for these things. I think I've read here that you need to put your car up on a lift to get the downpipe up-and-in. So probably not a DI-in-your-driveway fix.
--
I seriously wonder how that could happen - maybe when they replaced the previous cat they torqued one of the bolts too hard... who knows


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: 99 Beetle 2.0L Camshaft sensor location? (digraph)*

I've removed and replaced downpipes on MKIIs and MKIIIs in my driveways numerour times.
If you take it out the bottom, you don't have to remove the intake manifold. Just get the front up high enough to position jackstands for safety, and use long extentions on your impact wrench or ratchet.


----------



## DonM77 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: 99 Beetle 2.0L Camshaft sensor location? (germancarnut51)*

Yes the price on the exhaust manifold is gonna run me $560 plus labor. I just don't have the time to tackle this one myself. My next day off isn't untill Tuesday, which we just cant wait for. 
What will a downpipe do for me? Are you saying it's unlikely there is indeed a crack in the manifold? Please clarify what you are saying.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: 99 Beetle 2.0L Camshaft sensor location? (DonM77)*

Most likely the leak IS NOT IN THE EXHAUST MANIFOLD.
Most likely the crack/leak is in the Flex-Flange ON THE DOWNPIPE.


----------



## DonM77 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: 99 Beetle 2.0L Camshaft sensor location? (germancarnut51)*

I asked the shop to save the Exhaust Manifold because I wanted to visual inspect it. They should be putting it on today actually. 
Would a crack in the manifold or downpipe throw this code???


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: 99 Beetle 2.0L Camshaft sensor location? (DonM77)*

No, your engine is not throwing a cam position code because the downpipe has a crack in it.
And if replacing the exhaust manifold does not cure the problem, you should not have to pay for it, or the labor. It's the mechanic and the shop's responsibility to inspect, and tell you the correct parts that need replacement. If they make a mistake you should not pay for it.


----------



## DonM77 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: 99 Beetle 2.0L Camshaft sensor location? (germancarnut51)*

Well that's where things get hairy wouldn't you say? They actually told me they were unsure themselves if it would fix the problem. I could see things getting very ugly if they call me and tell me the new exhaust manifold didn't remove the cel and what they found was the sensor needs to be replaced. However, a crack in the manifold could cause damage to the engine if not fixed....


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: 99 Beetle 2.0L Camshaft sensor location? (DonM77)*

So what are you going to do if the car comes back with a new exhaust manifold installed, the old exhaust manifold in the trunk (uncracked), a huge bill for parts, and labor AND THE SAME NOISE AND CODE?


----------



## DonM77 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: 99 Beetle 2.0L Camshaft sensor location? (germancarnut51)*

I'm picking the car up at 8a.m. and taking it to another shop. Yesterday I saw the old manifold and it does have a desent crack in it. So I guess I'm stuck paying for the manifold being it does have a crack in it. 
I told them I'm not paying for the cam sensor because it didn't fix the problem.


_Modified by DonM77 at 2:20 AM 3-4-2009_


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

so let me get this straight. why did they even replace the manifold before fixing the cel..? If you put a cam position sensor in it and it did not fix it ,it is either the t-belt jumped a tooth , a broken wire between the sensor and the ecu or the ecu has taken a poop...


----------



## DonM77 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*

That's what I would like to truely know. The explantion they gave me was because the fact that the manifold had a leak, they needed to replace it before they could correct the real issue.
I spoke to the owner on the phone today and things got very heated. They are not admitting fault. They did say they would eat the cost of the sensor and labor on it. But I'm stuck paying for the manifold. I pretty much called me a lier to make a long story short. 
I told the owner I don't like to be ripped off and I asked him how many customers he's ripped off in the past, he said.... " none, you are the first!" WTF?
His mech is swearing up and down, they believed the manifold was the problem and or it could have caused the CEL.
They won't turn the car over untill we pay for the manifold and labor...


----------

